# webshop



## seberix (1. September 2004)

Hätt da mal ne Frage, kann gut sein dass ich damit aber in der falschen Rubrik bin...

also:

Ich bräuchte ein Programm mit dem man einen Online-Shop bauen kann, wenn möglich aber ohne PHP.

Kennt irgendwer ein gutes Programm dafür bzw. nen Link dazu?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## IndoorJo (6. September 2004)

Ja, es gibt ein Windows-Programm von Mondo-Media, welches absolut genial ist und ohne PHP auskommt: http://www.mondo-media.de

Dieser Shop wurde zum Beispiel damit realisiert.

Es gibt verschiedene Editionen, sogar eine kostenlose, begrenzt auf 25 Artikel und 20 Personen in der Warenwirtschaft. Diese kann man auf der Website downloaden.


----------



## hyppolit_krispin (10. September 2004)

mh, der shop an sich ist ja gut; basiert allerdings auf java-script - das wird ab XP-SP2 etwas tricky *g*

soll der shop nur nicht php sein - oder allg. keine dynamische sprache (asp.net, etc...)

schaue mal hier:

asp.net webshop - Commerce Starter Kit

inkl. sourcen


----------

